# cats and kittens available at The ARC



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

We have had a lot of changes here at The ARC with plenty of cats and kittens finding lovely homes and lots arriving to fill their spaces. Here are a list (with photos and descriptions) of who we have right now

Firstly There is Jaynie and Jodie. They arrived here back in August with their 6 kittens - we never knew who was mom to which kittens as they had simply lived together in their 'owners' garden looking after each other 
We think Jaynie and Jodie are around 2 years old and they are very friendly girls. They are fine with other cats although a bit nervous at first which is perfectly normal. They can be rehomed together or seperately.

http://[URL=http://s1240.photobucket.com/user/bsjlmb/media/rescue%20cats/df5870ee-fa5d-40c7-a027-3d00a0869dcc_zps1d9776a1.jpg.html]

Next we have Amy, the last remaining kitten from the 6 that arrived with Jaynie and Jodie. She is a lovely cuddly girl who wants to sit on my knee all the time - not good though when i'm busy working   She's nervous of strangers initially but will calm down once she gets to know them. She approx 7 months old now and a chunky little girl. She's fine with other cats and also dogs. Will be fine with children too.

http://[URL=http://s1240.photobucket.com/user/bsjlmb/media/rescue%20cats/114e7f7c-ce94-49cc-98c5-8c0de5def8be_zps39942592.jpg.html]

We then have Lucy. She is approx 18 months - 2 years old. She arrived here with her two sons Lenny and Leon after their owner was made homeless. They then spent time at the owners relatives home but it was an awful place full of junkies  Lucy was so scared when she arrived that she lay on the floor and froze to the spot with fear :crying:
She has now settled down so well and likes to join in with the other cats when they are playing. She loves people now and really deserves a special home.
http://[URL=http://s1240.photobucket.com/user/bsjlmb/media/rescue%20cats/4aaf735e-2648-49ee-b41c-53656448e5da_zpsee291724.jpg.html]

Bella is another lovey girl aged around 12 months old. She arrived after her owners left her behind when they moved away  
She has already had a litter of kittens before coming here but she is now spayed and ready for a new life. She has been tested for FIV/FeLV and is negative for both. She was really grumpy with the other cats at first but now tries to join when they are playing. She's a very friendly girl and will make anyone a lovely companion 
http://[URL=http://s1240.photobucket.com/user/bsjlmb/media/rescue%20cats/f6451ba6-9929-40f0-9c09-dd657d4e8b48_zps60a48080.jpg.html]

We then have Star  She is such a gentle girl who minds her own business and is so quiet. We think she's about 3 years old. She arrived here after her owners got fed up of her keep having kittens  She was supposed to be pregnant with her 5th litter in just over 12 months :cursing: Fortunately when the vet checked her she either wasn't pregnant or was in the very early stages so we had her spayed straight away. She has been tested for FIV/FeLV and is negative for both. All she wants is a home where she can relax and enjoy her life without kittens driving her mad
http://[URL=http://s1240.photobucket.com/user/bsjlmb/media/rescue%20cats/f1483e46-4c40-45d1-87f7-03de5fa9b8d2_zpscab71753.jpg.html]

Then we have Penny, a pretty tabby cat. She's a lovely gentle girl aged about 2-3 years we think. She came to us when her owners moved away and left her behind. She lived on the streets for around 6 months before a lady asked me if I could help her. She was very nervous at first but has now settled well into her foster home. 
She's a fussy girl who gets on with other cats and is fine with young children too. She is waiting patiently for a loving home where she can start to enjoy life x
http://[URL=http://s1240.photobucket.com/user/bsjlmb/media/rescue%20cats/cd4db6e9-3c33-4348-84f6-85299cef96dd_zps846d7530.jpg.html]

This is Tara. She's a beautiful tortie, again aged about 3 years old and yet again, left behind when the 'owners' moved away. What makes it worse is that they took their other two cats but didn't bother taking Tara
She was very scared at first but has now settled well into her foster home. She is living with another cat and also young children so should be fine with these again. She prefers quiet cats that won't jump on her like kittens/young cats do.
http://[URL=http://s1240.photobucket.com/user/bsjlmb/media/rescue%20cats/ac99c31c-0116-43b9-b26b-73190b47bbaf_zps2576a87a.jpg.html]

This girl is Harley - named because she purrs so loud like the motorbike
She was a stray and although we have advertised her no-one has come forward to claim her. She's approx 12 months old and is the friendliest girl you'll find. She's settled well into her foster home and loves the other cats and children too. 
http://[URL=http://s1240.photobucket.com/user/bsjlmb/media/rescue%20cats/6f2a48a5-0e84-4f20-9a4c-ba573b278066_zps2bab00bb.jpg.html]

We do have several other cats but they won't be ready to leave for a while. I'll add them later for you x


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

Poor babies. Glad they have you to give them the love that they need. Who can move without their cat anyway? Humans have no heart.
I hope that they will all find their forever home soon.


----------



## Polski (Mar 16, 2014)

All girls! Is that a bit unusual?

What colour is Amy, she looks like shes a very dark, flecked tortie. Adorable but quite unusual little face.


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

You are doing such a wonderful job. I hope new homes comes forward very soon


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Beautiful girls :001_wub:

I really hope they find a lovely home very soon. 

Where is my Freddie, has he got a home? I really, really hope so  xx


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

Polski said:


> All girls! Is that a bit unusual?
> 
> What colour is Amy, she looks like shes a very dark, flecked tortie. Adorable but quite unusual little face.


She's jet black actually  and yes, she is adorable. She's on my lap now having cuddles


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

GingerNinja said:


> Beautiful girls :001_wub:
> 
> I really hope they find a lovely home very soon.
> 
> Where is my Freddie, has he got a home? I really, really hope so  xx


Freddie has a viewing tomorrow evening after a successful homecheck


----------



## Polski (Mar 16, 2014)

cats galore said:


> She's jet black actually  and yes, she is adorable. She's on my lap now having cuddles


Must just be the light...or maybe I need to clean the nose art from my screen!


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

cats galore said:


> Freddie has a viewing tomorrow evening after a successful homecheck


Ooh fingers crossed 

Go Freddie go!!


----------



## Simons cats (Nov 4, 2014)

Awww I'll be pleased for Freddie and slightly gutted too, so close but wasn't meant to be


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

Simons cats said:


> Awww I'll be pleased for Freddie and slightly gutted too, so close but wasn't meant to be


I'm sure when the time is right we will have another perfect cat for you. I was gutted for you too when everything fell through. Hope things are looking up for you now though x


----------



## Simons cats (Nov 4, 2014)

I'm pleased he'd got a home. I have often looked at his pics and wondered "What if"


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

So it went well?..... Oh where's a fingers crossed smiley when you need one


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

This is Precious, my beautiful little one eyed wonder
She is the only remaining kitten from a litter of 4 (Poppet's kittens). The week after the 3rd kitten passed away Poppet, who was only a baby herself tried to play with Precious. Unfortunately she didn't have a clue what she was doing and grabbed Precious by the head - her tooth went straight through her eye and Precious had to have surgery at only 8 weeks old to remove it
She is small for her age (born 9/10/14) but she certainly enjoys playing with the big cats. She has no fear and would be fine with cats, dogs and older children. She is strictly to be an indoor cat as she gets scared easily if something comes upto her on her blind side. Access to an outdoor run if possible would be preferred as she is very lively and she will have to have the company of another playful cat/kitten. When a homecheck is done, this will be a main factor in finding her right home. I'm sorry to be so strict but I will not allow her to go anywhere if I think there is a chance she could get out and get harmed.
She isn't quite ready to leave yet, but if anyone is interested please send a message so that a homecheck can be organised x


----------

